# Porsche 981: Best wax for Silver metallic?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

This will be used on a Porsche 981 want an outstanding appearance with excellent protection.
Which wax woud you guys recommend please for a silver metallic car?
Thanks for thoughts...
:thumb:


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

wyliss said:


> This will be used on a Porsche 981 and the client wants an outstanding appearance with excellent protection.
> Which wax woud you guys recommend please for a silver metallic car?
> Thanks for thoughts...
> :thumb:


I would opt for a sealent. Zaino Z2 and Z6.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

What would you go for sealant over wax? Thanks for your help


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

How are you prepping the surface before the wax or sealant, the prep work is far more important than the LSP you use.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax. Excellent protection, super easy to use and it really makes metallics pop.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Am I right in thinking that for Metallic Silver a sealant would be better?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Glasur &#55357;&#56397;

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Haven't tried it myself but Angel wax AG is designed specifically for silvers.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

FK1000p :thumb:

Looks great on silver, will be perfect as winter is nearly upon us.

Great value for money


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I used Polish Angel Master Sealant on my silver Type R.

Left me with a finish I was very happy with.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

what about swissvax porche wax it was made for porche so sounds like the best wax to me


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Ford8loke said:


> Haven't tried it myself but Angel wax AG is designed specifically for silvers.


is that not a metal wax


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Zymöl 
Crystal Rock

Search the metallic section ?

John Tht.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine wearing 2 coats of AF tough coat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Zuffenhausen on an previous car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ultra said:


> How are you prepping the surface before the wax or sealant, the prep work is far more important than the LSP you use.


The car will be machined with the 3M system and panel wiped between the different polishes. 👍🏼


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

121DOM said:


> Mine wearing 2 coats of AF tough coat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Dom. 
Fantastic picture! 
Is yours platinum silver?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply. 
Ideally I’d like to apply the product by machine or is hand best?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I used polish angel cosmic v2 topped with polish angel high gloss on a tungsten silver car (bright silver with heavy flake) not seen better anywhere on any car.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

derbigofast said:


> what about swissvax porche wax it was made for porche so sounds like the best wax to me


It is re-branded for Porsche and a price hike added, like all Porsche products. I have a Boxster 981s.

There is no evidence whatsoever that any reformulation occurred for and on behalf Porsche.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

wyliss said:


> Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply.
> Ideally I'd like to apply the product by machine or is hand best?


Most people by hand - using an expensive wax? I think you would use more because you are soaking the pad, however I have read some people think they can spread the wax more thinly by machine. I would recommend by hand. What price range are you considering?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Considering you say 'client' indicating you're charging for this, you don't seem to 'know' your products very well..
Personally id sealant, zaino is a tried and tested classic


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Berylburton said:


> It is re-branded for Porsche and a price hike added, like all Porsche products. I have a Boxster 981s.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that any reformulation occurred for and on behalf Porsche.


Nope just marketing talk, bit like colour specific waxes


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Angelwax ag*



derbigofast said:


> is that not a metal wax


It's a silver coloured wax, quite soft, specifically for silver coloured vehicles. I have a panel pot and Tbh it didn't blow my skirt up.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

wyliss said:


> Cheers Dom.
> 
> Fantastic picture!
> 
> Is yours platinum silver?


GT silver . I also use Swissvax lotos speed as a Qd . Great for gloss not sure why it doesn't get more airtime on here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a silver car and have tried numerous waxes for the perfect finish,my favs are-
Zymol glasur 
Waxaddict edition 18
Soft 99 fusso coat
Anglewax fifth element 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Glasur


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I have two silver cars - dark silver Toyota C-HR and lighter silver Land Cruiser. My LSP collection doesn't run into huge numbers but Dodo SNH and Fusso are very good. I'd pick Fusso as the best of the two, with an advantage of both looks, durability and cost. Having said that, if you don't mind regular top-ups, Vic's Red looks awesome!


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I’ll second FK1000p. A tin will last you a lifetime, it lasts up to 6 months, and it makes silver pop. Apply it by machine very thin. You can give it a second coat but I would wait 24 hours.


----------

